

Shout.com - what would you build on it? - monkeygoosed


======
JonathanWCurd
Great domain.

My suggestion is instead of searching for an idea to build for the domain sell
it to someone (you should be able to get a large sum of money for it) then
take that money purchase a domain that correlates to an idea you are
passionate about.

I think this route has two major reasons why it is a better idea than chasing
an idea to fi into the domain.

#1) If your passionate about the idea you are more likely to pursue it and
stick with it. You'll be more excited to go to work each day. You'l be wiling
to take the ups and downs in stride.

#2) You already have in a sense an angel round from yourself. This eliminates
the pressure of financing at first and allows you to focus on really knocking
it out of the park.

How did you come about that name, did you buy it years ago, acquire it
recently?

~~~
monkeygoosed
I posted this on HN to see if anyone is working on a product that would be
suitable for shout.com. I am open to creative partnership ideas. Thx for your
comment Jonathan.

------
michael_fine
Also, how did you manage to acquire that? That's pretty impressive.

------
mamamo
poke, tweet, like, bing, shout?

